
'Free Basics' Will Take Away More Than Our Right to the Internet - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.commondreams.org/views/2015/12/29/free-basics-will-take-away-more-our-right-internet
======
lordCarbonFiber
Ignoring the FUD that is the rest of the hilariously unsourced article, how
long is it going to be before people finally drop the "but my reclaimed seeds"
argument? It's not done in modern farming[1]; it's literally a non issue.
Monsanto is certainly no saint, but as far as IP suits go suing the farmer
that purposefully stole round-up ready seeds from a neighboring farm (as
evident by the fact he turns around and uses the pesticide) is pretty mild as
far as things go[2].

At least the issue can remain as a litmus test for the amount of BS present in
an article.

Further reading [1][https://gmoanswers.com/ask/isnt-it-better-farmers-harvest-
an...](https://gmoanswers.com/ask/isnt-it-better-farmers-harvest-and-reuse-
their-own-seeds) [2]
[http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2012/10/18/163034053/top...](http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2012/10/18/163034053/top-
five-myths-of-genetically-modified-seeds-busted)

------
ghosh
Without getting into the merits of the argument, here's a heads up on the
author www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/08/25/seeds-of-doubt

